# 16 with severe anxiety and type 1



## Janine Walker (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi 

I have a 16 year old daughter who has been diagnosed for 6 years this year. She has never come to accept having diabetes, and for the last year and a half has been struggling mentally

She does her basal,bonus and carb counting, but her anxiety seems to be controlling her bloods. 

Can anyone else help me if you are going through the same thing, and maybe suggest things that have worked for your kids?

I am currently off work myself with stress due to it all, and she is at the stage of managing about 3 days of school a week.

I’m desperate for any help or advice 

Jinx


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Janine, welcome. I'm truly sorry to hear your daughter is still struggling to accept her diabetes. Unfortunately I am unable to help you but just acknowledging your post. Other members will come along shortly who will be able to offer you advice. But in the meantime take a look in the following links. There are links _within this link that will be of help to you and your daughter._

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

Should you have further queries then please don't hesitate to ask.x
WL

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

@Janine,
As an add on, I trust you will find the following link helpful too.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/links.24/

.....then scroll down to DIABETES HELP LINES
Take care & good luck x
WL


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2018)

Janine Walker said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 16 year old daughter who has been diagnosed for 6 years this year. She has never come to accept having diabetes, and for the last year and a half has been struggling mentally
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum, have you or her spoken to her team or doctor about how she is feeling? I suggest you do as there are many things they could do, psychology is an option you could try, what does she suffer anxiety with if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2018)

Really good luck Janine. From a T1 for while. It is hard work at times.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome Janine

Sorry to hear that you are both struggling with managing Diabetes at present.  First and foremost, well done to your daughter for keeping with the basal bolus doses in spite of felling so fed up with it all.T1 is a strange condition in that it requires each of us to self manage our condition every day with no breaks, and at times it can seem like hard work.  I was a lot older than your daughter when diagnosed, and even with all the logic and common scenes I found that after a few years it really got me down, and I felt under tremendous pressure to ‘get it right’ all the time.

I waited too long before asking for help because I thought I ought to be able to manage.  So this is my first suggestion.  Talk to the specialist team that she is working with and to her doctor.  There is help available, and it I shall important that they are aware of the impact that it is having on both of you at present.

I worked with a counsellor for over a year, and chose to update this forum with the strategies that I found worked for me.  I know that we are all different but if any of these are of help they are on here under the snappy title _Successful Strategies so far in dealing with depression and Diabetes.  _*(HELP: As always I am hoping that the techs people will be able to post the link to this for me- I promise that once Northerner has shown me how I will try again*) If no link is forthcoming you would be able to find it by typing the title into the search box which appears at the to0 not the page.

I hope this helps


----------



## New-journey (Apr 24, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome Janine
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are both struggling with managing Diabetes at present.  First and foremost, well done to your daughter for keeping with the basal bolus doses in spite of felling so fed up with it all.T1 is a strange condition in that it requires each of us to self manage our condition every day with no breaks, and at times it can seem like hard work.  I was a lot older than your daughter when diagnosed, and even with all the logic and common scenes I found that after a few years it really got me down, and I felt under tremendous pressure to ‘get it right’ all the time.
> 
> ...


Welcome Janine and I echo all SB2015 says and have found her very useful thread and posted the link below. Sending loads of support to you both. 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-dealing-with-depression-and-diabetes.66695/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that your daughter is struggling Denise, but as others have said this is not at all unusual, and there should be psychological support available via your clinic which is specially tailored to T1 diabetes in adolescence.

Has your daughter ever tried connecting with others online who also have T1 (or in real life?). In some areas there are groups for young people, and elsewhere there are things like #T1Uncut (https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/community/type-1-uncut-for-young-adults) and www.digibete.org which have videos and shared stories which might help her to know that others have faced the same challenges and that she is not alone.



Hope you can get some old support soon.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 22, 2018)

@Janine Walker How are you  both now?


----------



## joetam (Jan 25, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> You do realise type 1 and type 2 are completely different? Type 1 isnt reversible like some cases of Type 2 are, Type 1 is an autoimmune condition in which most cases the person doesn't produce any insulin whereas Type 2's do


 
Yes, I know they are different but with exercise and a good meal plan you can feel better than without one.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2020)

joetam said:


> Yes, I know they are different but with exercise and a good meal plan you can feel better than without one.


its completely different management to Type 2 and depending on the exercise and amount it can cause a lot more problems which could make anxiety by far worse, I'm pretty sure the OP will have a good meal plan and exercise regime in place anyway and to assume they didn't is quite unfair, Type 2 can be damaging to mental health but I know far too well what Type 1 can do to it, it isn't as easy as eat this and that and do this


----------

